# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  MSC Magnifica

## SOLSTICE

Σχεδόν έτοιμο το νέο πλοίο της MSC κι από τις πρώτες φωτό στο AIS μοιάζει (εξωτερικά) με το MUSICA. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι και το μήκος του, μόλις 293 μέτρα σε αντίθεση με τα 2 τελευταία πλοία που ήταν 333 μέτρα.
Όσον αφορά το δρομολόγιό του, πρόκειται να είναι ο βασικός ανταγωνιστής του Costa Serena αφού θα προσεγγίζει ακριβώς τα ίδια λιμάνια, Βενετία - Bari - Κατάκολο - Σμύρνη - Κων/πολη - Dubrovnik.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To MSC Magnifica εν πλω....Αφιερωμένη στους Giannisk88 και* *artmios sintihakis.*
DSC01342.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Πω πω πω πω ομορφιεεεεςςς!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Γιάνναρε!!!
Η αυτού μεγαλιώτης εν πλώ!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πω πω Γιαννιώ να είσαι καλα΄!!!Πανέμορφη η αδελφούλα της ''ΕΚΘΑΜΒΩΤΙΚΗΣ''

----------


## DimitrisT

*Εγκαίνια για το «MSC Magnifica»*

Πηγή: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## SOLSTICE

Βίντεο από την τελετή ονοματοδοσίας του Magnifica! "Νονά" του πλοίου η Σοφία Λόρεν, όπως και του Splendida, ενώ παρόντες ήταν ο Eros Ramazzotti και η Νανά Μούσχουρη.
Το πλοίο θα έρθει για πρώτη φορά στις 22 Μαρτίου στην Ελλάδα και συγκεκριμένα στο Κατάκολο, μοναδικό λιμάνι της χώρας μας που θα προσεγγίζει.

----------


## fistikovoutiro



----------


## SOLSTICE

Εκτός των υπολοίπων χειμερινών επισκεπτών, φέτος θα έχουμε κι έναν άλλο! Το Magnifica θα παραμείνει στη ΝΑ Μεσογείο με διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα. Όσον αφορά την Ελλάδα, μετά το Κατάκολο, η Ρόδος θα είναι το δεύτερο ελληνικό λιμάνι που θα προσεγγίζει!
Πρώτη αναχώρηση στις 27/11/10 και τελευταία 1/4/11, μετά επέρχεται στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Νικόλας

MSC MAGNIFICA στο Μπάρι !
πάντα με δόση *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*:mrgreen:
P8290373.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

έχει φοβερή πλώρη από κοντά ! :Very Happy: 
P8290392.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

MSC Magnifica, Ρόδος 22/12/10. 

DSCN9400.jpg

DSCN9402.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Αναχώρηση από Ρόδο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου MSC Magnifica στις 20/02/2011.* 

DSCN9826.jpg

----------


## zamas

msc magnifica piraeus 01 - ok.jpg msc magnifica piraeus 02 - ok.jpg msc magnifica piraeus 03 - ok.jpg
*To MSC MAGNIFICA 13/03/2011 στο λιμάνι του  Πειραια*

----------


## pantelis2009

To MSC MAGNIFICA στις 21-03-2011 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε zamas, mike_rodos, ελμεψη, Νικόλας, SOLSTICE, DimitrisT, artmios sintihakis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


MSC MAGNIFICA 01 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

Σ'ευχαριστώ Παντελή κι ανταποδίδω! Κατά τη δεύτερη επίσκεψή του στις 13/3/11:

----------


## DeepBlue

_Στις 21-3-11 το πλοίο αναχωρούσε απο τον Πειραιά.Έξω από το λιμάνι σταμάτησε,περίμενε για λίγο το πλησίασε ένα μικρό σκάφος από το λιμάνι και όταν αυτό έφυγε το πλοίο συνέχισε την πορεία του._P1050672.jpgP1050673.jpgP1050686.jpgP1050674.jpgP1050675.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε DeepBlue και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Περιεργα πραγματα !!!

----------


## Aquaman

Μηπως οχι και τοσο περιεργα τελικα? Περα απο το αν ισχυουν τελικα αυτα για την MSC, οι συγχρονες εταιρείες βασίζουν το κερδος τους στην υπαρξη συγχρονων σκλαβων.

----------


## Nautilia News

msc magnifica.jpg
*Τραγούδησε το MSC MAGNIFICA για το λιμάνι του Αμβούργου*

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από την αναχώρηση του MSC Magnifica από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και τη συνάντησή του έξω από τη μπούκα με το Blue Star Patmos

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά το Μagnifica.

M.S.C.-Magnifica-30-5-2019-01-.jpg

Πειραιάς 30-05-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *MSC MAGNIFICA* αναχωρώντας εχθές από *τον Πειραιά*, για την όμορφη Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

MSC-MAGNIFICA-05-25-07-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά.

M.S.C-MAGNIFICA-22-8-2019-.jpg 

22-08-2019

----------


## gioros

Σήμερα στο νεο μόλο στο νεο λιμάνι τις ΚέρκυραςIMG_20191011_154535.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το τελευταίο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που ταξιδεύει φτάνει στον τελικό προορισμό του...
Μετά από πέντε εβδομάδες στη θάλασσα (οικιοθελώς, καθώς όσοι επιβατές ήθελαν είχαν αποβιβαστεί στην Αυστραλία για να επιστρέψουν αεροπορικώς) την Δευτέρα θα καταπλεύσει στην Μασσαλία.
Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------

